# your least favorite cuban brand...



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Ignoring a few brands like Guantanamera and Jose Piedra, that people rarely buy anyways, what is your least favorite brand of cuban cigars, and why?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Haven't had one I don't like yet, but haven't tried either of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

You know.... I wish I could honestly say I've tried enough to be able to answer that. It will be interesting to see what some of the more experienced BOTL's have to chime in with. 

One of the drawbacks of still being in experimental mode is that there is not enough time to realy sample them as often as I want to. I could see myself spending the rest of this year at least sampling a bit of everything. :hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Out of the big brands; Vegueros, and SLR.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

no one else? i thought it was an interesting question...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't like the boutique flavors of the JL2. Too sweet and mild for me. If I want that profile I grab a Hoyo. Other than that, it's all good.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I know I'm in the MINORITY, but I am not a big fan of the Bolivar taste profile. I've smoked half a dozen now (wanting to like them), but would rather have a Partagas or Punch for a full flavored cigar.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have yet to enjoy a RyJ very much.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Desi Arnez.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

so far I've been least impressed with H Upmanns, but I haven't had nearly enough for this to be a good answer...


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Although I haven't tried the limited editions and no.2, Montecristo is my least favourite. I used to buy the Tubos and Joyitas. They were my favourite. Since I got acquainted with the internet however, I could point out several brands (habanos and non-habanos) that can beat Monte in terms of price and taste ratio. I can only describe my overall impression of this brand as "old-fashioned".


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Sancho Panza, but I have only had a few so the verdict is still out. The ones I have had were earthy and one dimensional, not horrible, but not spectacular.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> I have yet to enjoy a RyJ very much.


:tpd:

Although their Churchills are decent IMO. Other than that...nothing too special so far.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> I have yet to enjoy a RyJ very much.


I thought this until I had a churchill tubo at the L-ville herf. Then I thought ERDM until I had some aged ones that are excellent. Anita loves the Choix Sup but I find them to be a bit to mild for my tastes.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Sancho Panza, but I have only had a few so the verdict is still out. The ones I have had were earthy and one dimensional, not horrible, but not spectacular.


100% agree, I've had a couple of the Belicoso that were good but nothing spectacular


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

mmblz said:


> so far I've been least impressed with H Upmanns, but I haven't had nearly enough for this to be a good answer...


Wow. The #2's don't float me, but the Mag 46, Conn #1 and Sir Winstons are all masterpieces to me.

Now - for RyJ I should add that I have yet to try the Churchill. I have a 1985 tubo from Smitty that I'll be breaking into sometime in the next month or so, and I imagine that may change my opinion somewhat 

As for Sancho Panza, they are a bit temperamental in my experience. There's a very unusual slaty/earthy flavor to them that lots of folks don't like, but I find very satisfying at certain times. I hve had Bachilleres and Belis with over five years on them, and these are the best examples of the marque I've found.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Wow. The #2's don't float me, but the Mag 46, Conn #1 and Sir Winstons are all masterpieces to me.


Well see it's a preliminary opinion. I haven't had a Conn #1 or Sir Winston so I can't say about those. The Mag46 you sent was probably my favorite of the ones I've tried. Had a #2 which seemed like nothing too special. Had a corona which was good but nothing terrific about it. Seems like I had at least one other but can't recall at the moment.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Actually I will add the disclaimer that I haven't had EVERY cigar of ANY line, so take my responses with a grain of salt. 

My thoughts are based off a few cigars of each line I have tried. Even though it may have been numerous times, my thoughts are still based on "a few" of the cigars any such brand has to offer. Having said that, I have had the most cigars from Ramon Allones, SLR, and VR.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> Actually I will add the disclaimer that I haven't had EVERY cigar of ANY line, so take my responses with a grain of salt.
> 
> My thoughts are based off a few cigars of each line I have tried. Even though it may have been numerous times, my thoughts are still based on "a few" of the cigars any such brand has to offer. Having said that, I have had the most cigars from Ramon Allones, SLR, and VR.


You ain't just whistlin dixie there Todd. I've had mostly Partagas and I keep finding myself ordering them instead of other lines. Do any of you get into a brand rut, not really rut, but find a couple of smokes from a particular line and kind of blow off others because you like them so much?

Didn't really get the H Upman's like the Mag46. Then Joed sends us a couple Upmann Connaisseur No 1 and damn if it wasn't flat out great.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My least favorite? Romeo and Julieta............Their EL's are nice though!

ATL


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

the brand not currently stockpiled in my humidor! which would be most of them!!

seriously though ... would have to be Guantanamera!! YUCK!!! have tasted much better cigars ... like Backwoods, Phillies, Dutch Masters, etc.!!

edit - guess i should read the whole first post!!

guess besides that one - would have to be a hard question. like all the brands but a few have some stinker cigars in each line.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Desi Arnez.


Fidel Castro  ... (Desi is dead... but he was playing the big room here last week o )


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I didn't like Cohibas for the longest time then Gordo fixed that for me. My current un-favorite I'd have to say is the ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

You guys are picky picky picky  

Monte, RyJ, H. Uppman, etc. they're all good to me


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I enjoy specifics smokes from every brand and some brands I enjoy every single vitola they put out. However if I *have* to choose one I'd say for me it'd be RyJ.

Don't get me wrong, I've had RyJ Churchills that have been fantabulous and I enjoy a good Cazadore once in awhile but the rest of the line has been lackluster at best, at least for me.

Then there's other lines that have completely blown me away with every one I've tried.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would have to say LGC...but the sample size is very small for me. I don't know what it is about LGC but it just does nothing for me.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Ignoring a few brands like Guantanamera and Jose Piedra, that people rarely buy anyways, what is your least favorite brand of cuban cigars, and why?


Diplomaticos and SLR are my least favorites. I don't like the taste of either marque.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> My least favorite? Romeo and Julieta............Their EL's are nice though!


Exactly, Churchills are good, but I can think of others I'd rather smoke. After that, they do nothing for me.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am quite suprised that no has mentioned Vegueros??? Has anyone even smoked one besides me?


----------



## Rocketman248 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the Cuaba's.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

floydp said:


> I thought this until I had a churchill tubo at the L-ville herf. Then I thought ERDM until I had some aged ones that are excellent. Anita loves the Choix Sup but I find them to be a bit to mild for my tastes.


Might the Church that you mention (from a fellow herfer) have had about 20 YEARS of age on it? I have one like it, but I can't bring myself to smoke it. I don't think I have enough experience with Cubans to try it. I have had a current RyJ church that was younger (1 YR) that was unsmokable due to it being plugged. 
I dont' have a favorite yet, much less a least fav


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

PuffDaddy said:


> Might the Church that you mention (from a fellow herfer) have had about 20 YEARS of age on it? I have one like it, but I can't bring myself to smoke it. I don't think I have enough experience with Cubans to try it. I have had a current RyJ church that was younger (1 YR) that was unsmokable due to it being plugged.
> I dont' have a favorite yet, much less a least fav


Your so right Jeff, none other than Kerry.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rocketman248 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Cuaba's.


That's a shame...Cuaba is one of the most underrated brands IMO. :w


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am quite suprised that no has mentioned Vegueros??? Has anyone even smoked one besides me?


Yep, they taste like smoking a brown paper bag.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

(909) said:


> I didn't like Cohibas for the longest time then Gordo fixed that for me. My current un-favorite I'd have to say is the ERDM Choix Supreme.


Just to mild to me, one of Anita's favorites.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I hate them all ! Damn things ruined my taste for most NC's .


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I know this is blasphemy but I don't care for the Montecristo's...just something about the flavor being not right for me...also don't care for the VR's, and the SCdH's...

There are however, a lot that are favorites...RyJ's, Bolivars, Diplomaticos, HdM's, JL's...Partagas, Fonseca, etc., so I don't miss anything not enjoying MC's as there are a lot of others I like..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Guantanamera
Troya
...and a few others.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i gotta step in here for RyJ! the cedros, exhibition, tres petit and Churchill are all top choices of mine. i dont care much for the Belicoso


My choice is Cuaba. ive only had about 4-5 but i thought they tasted very young and harsh. Ill smoke a Diplomaticos any time but i do find them to be a little lame/lackluster


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

floydp said:


> 100% agree, I've had a couple of the Belicoso that were good but nothing spectacular


Like IHT said, it's like licking salt off of a plank of wood. Or something like that. And that's not necessarily a bad thing. Salt and wood.

ERDM
JL
La Gloria
Sancho

I don't think I would ever buy a box of these. Any of the rest (premium brands), yeah sure!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Everyone's taste are different. I've never had good luck with Sancho Panza's but some corona's just changed my mind. The first couple of Cuaba's didn't do anything for me but the last 4-5 have been great.

I did a box split of Dip #2's last year. The first one was flat and tastless so I started gifting them away. I was down to my last one and decided to have it after a dinner. To my suprise it was one of the top 5 smokes I'd had in 2005. So don't give up on a line until you've really given them a good try.

I"ve tried somewhere around 85% of all the brands out there but I"m not even close to trying all of there different lines. Right now I can say that each brand has a line I enjoy but my least favorites would be the Monte's and Cohiba's.

I do enjoy a good Monte #2 but they are so few and far between. My last box is above avg but nothing close to what made them great in the first place.

Fredster is trying to change my mind about the Cohiba line but I have yet to get that "grassy" flavor out of one that people talk about????


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A few I dislike:

LGCs: Can't say i've ever enjoyed one. Too mild and flat.
PSD4: I know i'll take heat for this one, but i've never truthfully enjoyed one.
Guants: That's a given.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pinar...:r:tpd: on the PSD4..Havent had much luck with them..Still havent figured out what the hype is all about..


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm the glass half- full type, still haven't tasted a cuban without some saving grace. Maybe as my horizons widen I'll be able to not like a Havanna!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Fredster is trying to change my mind about the Cohiba line but I have yet to get that "grassy" flavor out of one that people talk about????


The "grassy" Cohiba tastes that everyone speaks of were very present in the CoRo's I have had...much moreso than any other Cohiba I have had. If you haven't tasted the "grassy" Cohiba taste and would like to, check out a CoRo or two.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> The "grassy" Cohiba tastes that everyone speaks of were very present in the CoRo's I have had...much moreso than any other Cohiba I have had. If you haven't tasted the "grassy" Cohiba taste and would like to, check out a CoRo or two.


The CoRo's were what I tried!!! Just not my thing I guess, I've had young and now old and I didn't really care for them. Maybe it's just me but I didn't get the creamy or grassy flavors people talk about.
Don't get me wrong, they are a decent cigar but I'd still take a VR Famosos over a CoRo!!

I've got a Sig I and Lancero that Fredster has sent me, maybe these will have the flavor and complexity everyone talks about.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> A few I dislike:
> 
> LGCs: Can't say i've ever enjoyed one. Too mild and flat.
> PSD4: I know i'll take heat for this one, but i've never truthfully enjoyed one.
> Guants: That's a given.


LGC Medaille D'or No. 1 tastes like old, used newspaper clippings.:BS 
PSD4s, however are amongst my favorites.


----------



## gw-smith (Apr 3, 2006)

Dandee said:


> I know I'm in the MINORITY, but I am not a big fan of the Bolivar taste profile.


You're in the minority but not alone - I've never been a big fan of the Bolivar line - they usually give me heartburn and aren't anything special. I've had some Corona Gigantes that were good but otherwise I'd take just about anything else first.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

gw-smith said:


> You're in the minority but not alone - I've never been a big fan of the Bolivar line - they usually give me heartburn and aren't anything special. I've had some Corona Gigantes that were good but otherwise I'd take just about anything else first.


WTF are you doing here? I didn't know we let your kind of people here.  Nice to see you here Geof, a very welcome addition to the forum.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> The CoRo's were what I tried!!! Just not my thing I guess, I've had young and now old and I didn't really care for them. Maybe it's just me but I didn't get the creamy or grassy flavors people talk about.
> Don't get me wrong, they are a decent cigar but I'd still take a VR Famosos over a CoRo!!
> 
> I've got a Sig I and Lancero that Fredster has sent me, maybe these will have the flavor and complexity everyone talks about.


Go figure! I agree, the CoRo's I have had were mediocre at best. Decent cigar? Yes. Worth the money and the best in that vitola? HELL NO! :r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I haven't had enough cubans for my opinion to count for very much, but that hasn't stopped me from posting so far...  

The one Partagas Lusitanias I smoked was like a couple of hours of sucking on a tightly rolled newspaper. I waited and waited for something else to happen but it never did. I assume it was either a fake or a real dud.

Some people rave about Quintero Brevas. The one I smoked did nothing at all for me. Lots of little shreds of tobacco on the tongue, though.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> Some people rave about Quintero Brevas.


Who raves about the Quintero Brand?????


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Punch. Haven't been too impressed with all the ones I've smoked.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Tis is the Diplo line for me. Just nothing there I liked.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I certainly haven't tried every marquee yet, but I don't think there was one that had a flavor profile that I hated. I've had some smokes I didn't enjoy as much, but I'm willing to try more of them before I form a concrete opinion.

I had an Upmann No. 2 as my introduction to the Upmann line and I didn't like it. Since then I've found that the 46 is a great smoke and I'm glad I didn't write them off.

I also bought my brother in law a box of Guantanamera Cristales for his baby shower. I learned two things: 1. Baby showers are apparently reserved for baby gifts and cigars go over like a lead balloon with grandparents. 2. The Cristale is a decent smoke for what it is and I've enjoyed smoking them with him.

The only marquee that I've had that has relegated itself to the back burner is the Romeo y Julieta. I'll try some more later, but there is quite a queue ahead of it.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll go ahead and pile on with the RyJ sentiment. In fairness, I haven't really spent a lot of time with that brand though.


----------



## hasbeen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

No hesitation here, HdM's. Smaller guages just not my flavor profile, and the DC's are just too mild.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Who raves about the Quintero Brand?????


My second Ex-wife:r My least favorite without a doubt is the RyJ Churchill - Nothing but tastes of Road Tar.....u Maybe I need to wait 20 years.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> My second Ex-wife:r My least favorite without a doubt is the RyJ Churchill - Nothing but tastes of Road Tar.....u Maybe I need to wait 20 years.


No doubt Paul, they get real good past the 20 year marker.


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Although their Churchills are decent IMO. Other than that...nothing too special so far.


This is an interesting post... I hope more experienced BOTL weigh in...

I am a newbie with ISOM's, but out of the 9 distinct brands I have experienced thus far, the RyJ are my least favorite, as echoed by others. I am still too new at this to think that all RyJ's
are that way, so I look forward to experimenting more down the road! :w

I never seem to have enough time for a Churchill-size smoke.... need to work on that....


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Gratuitous ad:


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Out of the well know brands my least favorite is Saint Luis Rey. I'm sure there are others I haven't tried that would top the list though.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

vic_c said:


> Out of the well know brands my least favorite is Saint Luis Rey. I'm sure there are others I haven't tried that would top the list though.


NOOOOOOOOOOO.................... :r

Different strokes for different folks I guess...SLR is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Fonseca


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

of all the brands I've tried, my least favorite I'd have to say is Montecristo:2


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

NavyDoc said:


> LasciviousXXX said:
> 
> 
> > Who raves about the Quintero Brand?????
> ...


No, that wasn't who I was thinking about...

_...or was it?!_


----------

